# Εκφράσεις της τελευταίας δεκαετίας/εικοσιπενταετίας



## sarant (Aug 4, 2013)

Το τι είναι καινούργιο και τι παλιό εξαρτάται και από το είδος: ένα καινούργιο τραγούδι βγήκε χτες, σε μερικούς μήνες μπορεί να έχει ξεχαστεί, ο κουλουρτζής έχει φέρει φρέσκα κουλούρια. Ένα καινούργιο βιβλίο βγήκε πριν από ένα-δυο μήνες, σε δυο χρόνια μπορεί και να πάει προς πολτοποίηση. Με τις λέξεις, τα πράγματα πάνε πιο αργά. Ακόμα κι εδώ που έχουμε τις κεραίες μας σε εγρήγορση, όταν βρίσκουμε μια καινούργια λέξη διαπιστώνουμε πολλές φορές ότι έχει γραφτεί εδώ και κάμποσα χρόνια. Καινούργια είναι όμως. 
Κάπως έτσι και με τις εκφράσεις (ιδιωτισμούς-ιδιωματικές-στερεότυπες-παγιωμένες). Σκεφτόμουν πως η έκφρ. "*ό,τι να'ναι* με τη σημασία του αναξιόπιστου-παράλογου-απρογραμμάτιστου πρέπει να είναι έκφρ. της τελευταίας δεκαετίας. Από την άλλη, εκφράσεις όπως "*τα πήρε στο κρανίο*" ή "*έγινε ρόμπα*", της τελευταίας 20-25ετίας, δεν είναι πια νέες, έχουν βάλει σειρά μέσα που λέγαμε στο στρατό, μάλιστα έχουν λεξικογραφηθεί (από το ΛΝΕΓ, όχι το ΛΚΝ). Αλλά δεν είναι και παλιές, ούτε καν εδραιωμένες, θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι οι μεγαλύτεροι μπορεί να μην τις έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ ενεργητικά.

Ποιες άλλες εκφράσεις θα σκεφτόσασταν σαν παραδείγματα της πρώτης (10ετία) και της δεύτερης (25ετία) κατηγορίας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 4, 2013)

Νίκο, το "ό,τι να 'ναι" είναι αρκετά παλιότερο. Θα έλεγα έκφραση 20ετίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 4, 2013)

Της τελευταίας δεκαετίας (ή ίσως πενταετίας): *"Δεν υπάρχει."

*Στο slang.gr μπήκε το 2008.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 4, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Νίκο, το "ό,τι να 'ναι" είναι αρκετά παλιότερο. Θα έλεγα έκφραση 20ετίας.


Helle, στο slang.gr μπήκε το 2008 πάντως. Δεν ξέρω από πότε υπάρχει αυτή η ιστοσελίδα, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι αρκετά παλιότερη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 4, 2013)

Από το 2006; Αν και όλες του οι σελίδες φαίνεται να είναι δημιουργημένες μετά το 2007 (τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με την Google).


----------



## sarant (Aug 4, 2013)

Nαι, το "δεν υπάρχει" είναι σαφέστερα νεότερο. Αλλά για 20ετία το "ό,τι νά'ναι"... τι να πω, δεν το αποκλείω, αλλά με παραξενεύει πολύ.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 4, 2013)

"Είναι πολύ γκάου" έχω την αίσθηση πως είναι σύγχρονη έκφραση. 

Όπως και το "Άντε γεια!" που καθιέρωσαν ο Τάκης Τσουκαλάς και η παρέα του σ' εκείνη την (άθλια) εκπομπή του Ολυμπιακού στο TV Magic και απευθύνεται συνήθως στον ηττημένο ή στον αποτυχημένο ή σε αυτόν που θέλουμε να διώξουμε κατ' επέκταση. 

"Τι λες τώρα;!" για να φανερώσει έκπληξη κυρίως. 

"Μας τα έκανες τσουρέκια!" Είναι παλιότερη αυτή ή της τελευταίας δεκαετίας;


----------



## sarant (Aug 4, 2013)

Τα τσουρέκια τα συνάντησα πρώτη φορά σε λίστα ιντερνετική το 1996.


----------



## Earion (Aug 4, 2013)

*Έλεος! *Λαζοπούλειο, από την εποχή των _Δέκα μικρών μήτσων_. 'Οπως και το *πάμε πλατεία*.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 4, 2013)

«Δεν την παλεύω».

Το «ό,τι νά 'ναι» εγώ το πρωτάκουσα μετά το '05, οπωσδήποτε.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 4, 2013)

denpalevon των 500 / 1000mg. Παραλλαγή του "Δεν την παλεύω".


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 4, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> "Είναι πολύ γκάου" έχω την αίσθηση πως είναι σύγχρονη έκφραση.



Σύμφωνα με μια φίλη μου από Ορεστιάδα, είναι θρακιώτικη λέξη, διαλεκτική.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 4, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> denpalevon των 500 / 1000mg. Παραλλαγή του "Δεν την παλεύω".


αντιπαλεβόλ/παλεβοτανίλ



Hellegennes said:


> Σύμφωνα με μια φίλη μου από Ορεστιάδα, είναι θρακιώτικη λέξη, διαλεκτική.



και το γκάου-μπίου;... σύγκρινε και τα: γκαβός/γκάβακας, γκαζμάς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 4, 2013)

MelidonisM said:


> και το γκάου-μπίου;...



Όλο το σετ είναι η λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2013)

*Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;*

Κάποιοι Θεσσαλονικείς διεκδικούν την πρωτιά για την ερώτηση με την οποία δείχνουμε έκπληξη όταν και οι πιο στρυφνές ή ανορθολογικές διατυπώσεις μας δεν γίνονται αμέσως κατανοητές από τον συνομιλητή μας. Δεν ξέρω: εγώ δεν θυμάμαι την έκφραση με αρκετό λλλ.

Προφανέστατα αποδίδει το αγγλοσαξονικό «*What is it you don't understand?*». Του οποίου την προέλευση επίσης αγνοώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2013)

Πω πω! Μου λύθηκε η μια απορία, αλλά θυμήθηκα την άλλη: γιατί γράφουμε _Θεσσαλονικιός_ και όχι _Θεσαλλλονικιός_;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 5, 2013)

"Τα κουβαδάκια σας και σε άλλη παραλία". 

Δεν μπορώ να πω ακριβώς, νομίζω δεκαετίας αλλά θα σας γελάσω, δεν είμαι και πολύ της πιάτσας εγώ έτσι κι αλλιώς.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2013)

Νομίζω πάει πιο πίσω από τη δεκαετία. 

Πολλές τέτοιες εκφράσεις τις πρωτοάκουσα στο πανεπιστήμιο και μάλιστα είχα ξαφνιαστεί που μιλάγανε τέτοια κινέζικα οι πρωτευουσιάνοι συμφοιτητές μου- στας Πάτρας δεν τις είχα ακούσει ποτέ.


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 5, 2013)

Το λέγαμε μαθητούδια στα μέσα των νάιντιζ. Και βάζω στοίχημα πως η φράση είναι τόσο παλιά όσο η συνήθεια να τσακώνονται παιδάκια στις παραλίες -το τελευταίο στάδιο του καυγά πριν αρχίσει η σωματική βία και φορέσεις στον άλλο το κουβαδάκι καπέλο ή του δώσεις να φάει ένα φτυάρι με άμμο.


----------



## sarant (Aug 6, 2013)

Κι εγώ αυτό με τα κουβαδάκια το θυμάμαι από τα ενενήντα.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 6, 2013)

«Το 'χω» (ή «δεν το 'χω»).


----------



## Marinos (Aug 6, 2013)

Και «ψήνομαι».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> "Τι λες τώρα;!" για να φανερώσει έκπληξη κυρίως.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2013)

Και εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε τις φάσεις του αγώνα (Παναθηναϊκός-Μπαρτσελόνα 1-0, 3/4/2002) που έκαναν τον Λορέντζο να αναφωνεί «Τι λες τώρα!» από το πλατό τού _The Bar_.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 7, 2013)

Και η _μούφα_ δεν είναι της τελευταίας δεκαετίας; Εγώ τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία χρόνια την ακούω.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 7, 2013)

Δεν με χαλάει/Δεν χαλιέμαι.

Επίσης, το "ομορφάντρα μου" από τη διαφήμιση. 

Η λέξη "τούμπανο" για κάποιον που είναι όμορφος/καλός σε υπερθετικό βαθμό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2013)

Τούμπανο λέμε αυτόν που είναι υπερβολικά μυώδης, με μη φυσικό τρόπο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 8, 2013)

Όχι μόνο! Τούμπανο λέμε και τις πολύ προικισμένες γυναίκες. 

Επίσης: μανούρα (γκρίνια, μουρμούρα, ακόμα και δύσκολη κατάσταση) και μανουριάζω: στραβώνω, κάνω σκηνικό

Επίσης: έφαγα φρίκη, σκάλωμα, φλας/φλασιά, στράβωμα

Επίσης: Δεν σε χάλασε/δεν τον χάλασε καθόλου (δηλαδή τον χάλασε, αλλά καλά να πάθει, συνήθως αφορά χώσιμο)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 8, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Επίσης: Δεν σε χάλασε/δεν τον χάλασε καθόλου (δηλαδή τον χάλασε, αλλά καλά να πάθει, συνήθως αφορά χώσιμο)



Στρατιωτικό. Πάει πακέτο με το _Χωσέ Αρμάντο_ και _Χωσέ Μαρία_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 9, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Όχι μόνο! Τούμπανο λέμε και τις πολύ προικισμένες γυναίκες.


Όχι μόνο! Τούμπανο λέμε και το καραφτιαγμένο (αυτοκίνητο, μοτοσικλέτα, υπολογιστή κλπ).


----------



## Earion (Sep 30, 2020)

Earion said:


> *Έλεος! *Λαζοπούλειο, από την εποχή των _Δέκα μικρών μήτσων_. 'Οπως και το *πάμε πλατεία*.




Αρκετοί έδειξαν να ενοχλούνται από την έκφραση "Πάμε πλατεία" και τη θεωρούν λαζοπούλειο νεολογισμό. Μπορεί να είναι νηπιώδης, αλλά νεολογισμός δεν είναι.

Βρίσκω στον Παπαδιαμάντη:

Και την τελευταίαν στιγμήν, πριν αποκοιμηθής, ηρώτας παραπονετικά την μάμμην:
«*Δεν θα πάμε καμίνι, γιαγιά; Πότε θα πάμε καμίνι;*»

Αλ. Παπαδαμάντη, _Το καμίνι_ (1907)


----------

